# Talisman Variant Rules



## hanasays (Aug 29, 2008)

I took up playing Talisman when I was in college, since the rules are pretty easy to understand and setting the game up takes all of 5 minutes.  Anyway, we always played with a friend's board, but recently my younger brother gave me my own copy of the board game for my birthday.  We now break out the game almost every other week.  

Anyway, now that I have my own copy of the game (the most current edition) and can run one whenever I want, I'm looking for variant rules.  We've already got our own version of a Talisman drinking game (and to tell you the truth, that's a game where EVERYBODY loses).  I've seen rules for Team Talisman and some Variant character cards up online, but I was wondering if anyone around here had their OWN variant rules that made for an interesting and different board-game session.

I know that a lot of times it's a love/hate thing with this particular game (when you suggest playing, peoples' faces tend to take on an expression of joy or a look of sheer horror, although it bores the crap out of a few people) but I personally like the unpredictability of it and how quickly the game balance can completely tip. Any variant rules that add to this sort of unpredictability would certainly help make the game more fun.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 30, 2008)

*Toad Rules:*

Keep in mind I have never actually convinced anyone to play these... 

1. Everyone is a toad 
2: Str 1 craft 1 
- these scores can go up if you manage to kill 7 pts worth of monsters. 
3. you can only carry one object. (in your mouth) 
4. people (hirelings/henchman) will not follow you. 
5. If you can get yourself transformed into a toad, you can play a random character for 3 rounds. 
6. you do not restart if killed 
7. you cannot wear armor or use a shield, however a helmet protects you like armor. 
8. you roll dice to move on a 1-3 you move 1, 4-6 you (hop) 2 
9. If you draw a equine (of any sort) you can ride on it for 1 round, moving 1d6 spaces before falling off. 
you cannot otherwise use it.


Its a wet and squishy game. The last survivor wins.


----------



## hanasays (Aug 31, 2008)

The "frog game" sounds awesome.  I think I'm going to suggest that one.  So is the "starting with only 1 point in anything" version.  I didn't think of that, either.  Sounds like insta-death, though... haha.

We've actually done the "when you die, you don't draw a new character" variation (it works if you want a faster game).


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 1, 2008)

All the rules I suggested are for playing a toad. 
officially a toad could not advance, move more than 1 or use any equipment.
If there is no hope whats the point of the game?


----------



## anupacraig1 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Video game versions*

Capcom is planning to release a new video game version of Talisman available to the Playstation Network, Xbox Live Arcade and Microsoft Windows platforms. This electronic edition release was originally to coincide with the release of the Fourth Edition of the board game, but is now delayed until Apri. The game is said to support up to four players, with a total of 25 different characters available. Voice chat should be possible, and Capcom has promised additional downloadable content or expansions in time. The game was being developed by Big Rooster, but now Capcom is apparently looking for another developer to finish the game.

---------------------------------------------
anupacraig


car auctions


----------



## kboleen (Oct 2, 2008)

Last word I heard was the Talisman nline game Cancelled.


----------



## Sabathius42 (Oct 5, 2008)

ARGH!  I guess its a stare off between Talisman and Alan Wake for "Games I Really Wanted But Which I Will Never See"

INRE the original topic....the only house rule we play with to help the game is the following....

DON'T BE A WUSS
1. Absolutely, positively, at all costs DO NOT play until the point where your character is unbeatable in the tower before you go in to win.  Its boring and when you win any glory you may have had in the gaming group will be replaced with derision at your wussiness.

This rule tends to make the games take half as long as they normally do while everyone tries to grind their stats up to 14's and/or through spells long enough to uncover the Finger of Death.

DS


----------

